# Poof the light goes out



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

A 72-year-old man goes for a physical. All of his tests come back normal so the doctor says, "Royston, everything looks great. How are you doing mentally and emotionally? Are you at peace with God?"

Royston replies, "God and I are tight. He knows I have poor eyesight, so he's fixed it when I get up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom, poof!, the light goes on. When I'm done, poof!, the light goes off."

"Wow, that's incredible," the doctor says.

A little later in the day, the doctor calls Royston’s wife. "Barbara" he says, "Royston is doing fine but I had to call you because I'm in awe of his relationship with God. Is it true that he gets up during the night and poof! The light goes on in the bathroom, and when he's done, poof! The light goes off?" 

"OH GOOD GRIEF!" Barbara exclaims, "He's peeing in the fridge again!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

Funny one Jillaroo!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 13, 2013)

ROFLMAO...Glad I wasn't drinking anything!


----------



## Casper (Jul 13, 2013)

_*Another goodie Jill..... 
*_:clap:


----------



## terra (Jul 13, 2013)

I like it..............................very much.................... in fact I'm peeing myself laughing !................


----------



## Casper (Jul 13, 2013)

:lol:_*@ Terra*_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

terra said:


> I like it..............................very much.................... in fact I'm peeing myself laughing !................



Might be time to buy the Depends Terra    :lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## vinylted (Jul 14, 2013)

Nah he's a bushie just stuffs his undies with sawdust.....


----------

